# Ultimate Blues



## Rphearn (Jul 30, 2012)

Anyone familiar with this kennel out of Macon Georgia?


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

They have a couple dogs I don't mind, wouldn't go out of my way to get one from them but whatever. I don't like dax and they have a few dogs off him so that crosses alot of there breedings off for me. They advertise the fact they offer blue merle dogs , that right there tells you they are crossed most likely with catahoula mixes. merle is a disqualifying fault in both the UKC and ABKC and they do not accept that color so wonder how they register them .. Last they are not breeding american pit bull terriers they are breeding American Bullys so really those UKC papers they come with are useless as well, they may as well just register ABKC.


----------



## Rphearn (Jul 30, 2012)

Thanks! I purchased a pup from a kennel that came from Ultimate Blues. I have a new post in bloodline about the pup.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

I wouldn't touch anything off of Kim Taylor's yard.


----------



## william williamson (Feb 26, 2006)

pitbullmamanatl said:


> I wouldn't touch anything off of Kim Taylor's yard.


Do tell, lol


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

I thought it was Kim's yard that one female jumped out at me .. But then I started to read the intro and it introduced the owner as some guy, although I never read it all but didn't see kim's name. There are threads on here about her yard isn't there? Might be able to try the search button and look up old posts on this kennel.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

angelbaby said:


> I thought it was Kim's yard that one female jumped out at me .. But then I started to read the intro and it introduced the owner as some guy, although I never read it all but didn't see kim's name. There are threads on here about her yard isn't there? Might be able to try the search button and look up old posts on this kennel.


It's her partner that is the guy. If you look through the pictures you'll see her at some shows when she actually used to show her dogs not just mill them. The threads about Ultimate Blues aren't public. They're in VIP. William you have access to them. I believe.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

angelbaby said:


> I thought it was Kim's yard that one female jumped out at me .. But then I started to read the intro and it introduced the owner as some guy, although I never read it all but didn't see kim's name. There are threads on here about her yard isn't there? Might be able to try the search button and look up old posts on this kennel.


Angel, click *here *and scroll down to the bottom. Her name, address, and phone number are all listed under her name. lol


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

OOO bad news kennels should be the name lol, Ya I would stay AWAY :S


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

I don't know anything about the peds of these dogs or the people that run this kennel. However, just by looking at the dogs they have in their yard, I can tell u that they look like  . Just my personal opinion, and im not a bully hater, I like a good bully, and those are not good bullies. ....


----------

